# Favorite day of the week?



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine are friday, evening , saturday and sunday , all these days are great for me , i spent time with my friends , family and relax in weekends


----------



## Jimbrown (Apr 5, 2011)

My favorite day of the week is Saturday because saturday evening is free to work and next day will holiday.so, saturday night I enjoyed with my friends.


----------



## pokerlady (Apr 6, 2011)

Saturday and Sunday, these days are important to me.
Saturday night I go out with my friend.
And Sunday I go to church with my family, praying together.


----------



## delois201 (Apr 7, 2011)

Saturday night is the best!


----------



## Mathieu002 (May 3, 2011)

Saturday!


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

Saturday and sunday .


----------



## samiaya (Aug 5, 2011)

I like Thursday ...the reason behind this is that it comes mid of the week...


----------



## aponte12BZL (Aug 6, 2011)

as most of here loves weekends!!!!

weekends is the best!!!!!! this is the time to relax, rest, enjoy, fun, and have faith! LOL


----------



## fayeokay (Aug 6, 2011)

Weekends too no work rést dáys!


----------



## prisonersbreak (Aug 9, 2011)

everyday!!! LOL

coz Let us all thank GOD that we are still here... when we wake up every morning!!! =)


----------



## revlinpinto79 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sunday because it is my rest day.


----------



## mrobin52 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sunday is the best day.


----------



## kettydeck (Nov 22, 2011)

For me Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## davidfitzgera (Nov 29, 2011)

Sunday is my favorite day. I like sunday because i spent my time with friends and family on sunday.


----------



## jassmilton (Dec 22, 2011)

sunday is a favorite day of the week ..
that day my office is closed.i meet our friends and enjoy lots of fun..........


----------



## energy0540 (Feb 4, 2012)

My favorite day of the week is Saturday.


----------



## markebatt (Feb 4, 2012)

Definitely Sunday is my favorite day, because it is a holiday from colleges, schools and offices. I meet my friends on sunday evening and we are going to dinner and watching movie on every sunday.


----------



## peacigray (Feb 15, 2012)

Life become busy and fast. My favourite day of the week is Saturday and Sunday. I feel fresh and change my routine life on weekends. Generally in weekends I go to outside with my friends and family for get lots of enjoyment.


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

Friday because I don't have to put up with immature freshman and other immature kids at my school. And I don't have to go anywhere but just sleep.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 23, 2012)

I like Sunday most because it is the day of taking rest. We have got the week off on Sunday so that we can complete the family task very well. We can enjoy all the day with our family.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 26, 2012)

I like my working days because I love to remain my self busy in my work instead of sitting at home and getting bore.


----------



## WideMind (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine would be Sunday. That is the only day that I can spend time with my whole family.


----------



## HonnyBunny (Feb 1, 2013)

Saturday is my favourite day of the week because that day only I can meet my girlfriend.


----------



## LadyLover (Feb 13, 2013)

There is no doubt, mine would be Sunday. I used to go to my mom’s place with my husband on every Sunday. I love to spend time with my folks.


----------



## up12zzbet (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm, Saturday and Sunday..  Dayoff, time to relax, and stay cool..


----------



## Dylan Lynch (Feb 23, 2013)

Definitely Saturday, although it used to be Friday. Now, because i'm working on Saturday - i can't really go out and have fun on Fridays anymore. So Saturday is the new Friday for me


----------



## Bettie (Mar 19, 2013)

Friday evening and Saturdays are great


----------



## NewBorn (Apr 16, 2013)

There is no doubt. I would go with “Sunday”, because I can spend whole day with my hubby.


----------



## RichardBudworth (Apr 24, 2013)

Friday because it's the end of my work week.


----------



## BrownHat (May 23, 2013)

Mine is Friday evening and Saturday. I spend those days with my friends leisurely.


----------



## MikzPelow (Jun 4, 2013)

My favorite day is Sunday. Because every Sunday I meat my boyfriend and we get the lunch in together.


----------



## briangriffin (Jun 14, 2013)

Saturday is my favorite day of week.


----------



## Helikzmeela (Jun 14, 2013)

Mine is Saturday. Because it is one and only free day for me. I spend a full day with my family.


----------



## ZombiNut (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine is Friday and Sunday, because I get a chance to sleep well and do whatever I want..


----------



## SlimmerCamey (Jun 18, 2013)

Mine would be Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## NatashaEsofsky (Jun 19, 2013)

For me, it is Saturday and Sunday. It is the weekend and time to enjoy.


----------



## LukeCaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Definitely everyone's favorite is Friday and Saturday.


----------



## JackGyl (Jun 28, 2013)

Friday is my favourite day of the week.. That is the only day I feel relaxed since it is the weekend.


----------



## JohnMason (Jul 4, 2013)

Saturdays and Sundays are my favorite days. I can spend these days with my family members and I am free of office work.


----------



## AngryBird (Jul 23, 2013)

I love Monday, it gives a new feeling for the life and I get to meet my fiends..


----------



## MapClaps (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine is Fri day. Because it is the end of the my busy schedule. I spend time as happily and hopefully.


----------



## GippleHill (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is Saturday. Because it is the start of weekend holiday. Usually every Saturday I and my family members visit to the out.


----------



## GippleHill (Jul 31, 2013)

Mine is Saturday. Because it is the start of weekend holiday. Usually every Saturday I and my family members visit to the out.


----------



## ArmyBrown (Aug 1, 2013)

Mine is Friday.


----------



## martami78 (Aug 3, 2013)

My favorite day is Saturday. I love Saturday.


----------



## DiilaJosp (Aug 5, 2013)

Mine is Saturday. Because it is starting on the weekend. I'm really happy.


----------



## PinkTeddy (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine is Fri day. Because it is end of the week days.


----------



## ZoomaRuom (Aug 19, 2013)

Mine is Saturday. Because it is starting of the weekend.


----------



## J H Prynee (Sep 30, 2013)

Monday?


----------



## ColeHart (Jan 16, 2014)

Friday & Saturday are favorite days, i hate Sunday & Monday.


----------



## steveharris (Jan 17, 2014)

Friday, Saturday and Sunday!
Why is monday so far from friday, but friday so close to monday?


----------



## DiamonSton (Aug 14, 2014)

Its none other than Fri day...the best feeling of relaxation..


----------



## keke1 (Jun 17, 2015)

of course Friday...because usually I am free of work on Friday. And I have time to do what I love! Right now I like searching for new shoes, clothes for my sport's activity and I found nice discounts here


----------



## Matt Drew (Apr 1, 2016)

in luck no favorite days


----------



## Peter Portman (Jul 7, 2016)

Friday as well


----------



## Miriphyc (Aug 5, 2016)

It depends which one is the last working day because according to my schedule one time can be Friday and sometimes it can be Saturday


----------



## ularkusut (Jan 24, 2017)

i like every other day better than sunday, because in my place, many shop closed on sunday


----------



## Romeo Glover (Mar 23, 2017)

My each day is favourite for me. Because i get always something new to do. New morning brings me new life chalanges and to face these chalanges is my passion.


----------



## lightlord (Mar 30, 2017)

I like Saturday because I can sleep in and don't have to follow a schedule. My least favorite would be Wednesday because it comes in the way of Thursday and Friday. Have a good day!


----------



## hapax (Mar 10, 2018)

After a stressful betting weekend Monday tend to be very relaxing.


----------

